# SCREW YOUBER! Cancel-Cash Only!



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Screw YOUber!
Uber you have now officially debilitated your "partners" so why shouldn't your "partners" return the favor ..
growing is the use of the Uber driver platform to make non-reportable non-traceable CANCEL/CASH trips .. the public is becoming more and more aware of it, really starting to get "in" on it .. should a feeling of guilt/wrongdoing be felt by debilitated Uber driver?? why so, when uberDriver is being used and abused, return the favor is arguably "ethical"


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> Screw YOUber!
> Uber you have now officially debilitated your "partners" so why shouldn't your "partners" return the favor ..
> growing is the use of the Uber driver platform to make non-reportable non-traceable CANCEL/CASH trips .. the public is becoming more and more aware of it, really starting to get "in" on it .. should a feeling of guilt/wrongdoing be felt by debilitated Uber driver?? why so, when uberDriver is being used and abused, return the favor is arguably "ethical"


Because for one its illegal. You are not a taxi....


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Why would they pay you more in cash than they would in the app. The only time I do rogue fares is when it's surging high, I get cash now, and I offer in between the rate and the surge rate. These are not cash cancels though, these are street hustle fares. The only time a customer will do this is when they think they are saving money, not to pay you more, but to pay you less. Uber is illegal in most markets anyways, might as well get that money my ninja!


----------



## GGPP (Dec 22, 2014)

Don't worry my friend soon to be Ubercart shop and delivery Groceries...


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

the trick is the public being "in the know" maybe some kind of coded language will emerge .. this "trick of the trade" has been here but it seems to be rapidly growing


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Because they see you as a rube, and know that you will work for negative earnings. Good job.


----------



## GGPP (Dec 22, 2014)

Uber its Done, they're trying to push IPO with the help of bidu ill give Uber 2 year of existence


----------



## GGPP (Dec 22, 2014)

market will soon dictate the future of Taxi Drivers probably a Bank I hear Chase


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

i am simply presenting this question, not saying i endorse or don't endorse what is going on, uber drivers who favor working out cash deals, so the dilemma being poor pathetic uber driver being ruined by Uber isn't it fair to try and ruin them back, reverse demon stuff


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> the trick is the public being "in the know" maybe some kind of coded language will emerge .. this "trick of the trade" has been here but it seems to be rapidly growing


You must be one of those guys who have a medicinal marijuana card because you must be smoking something with that type of thinking.

Also just wait till you are caught or reported. Huge fines for taking cash off platform.

Good luck.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> i am simply presenting this question, not saying i endorse or don't endorse what is going on, i talk with uber drivers, favor working out cash deals, so the dilemma being poor pathetic uber driver being ruined by Uber isn't it fair to try and ruin them back, reverse demon shit


YOU WILL BE UNINSURED!!!!!!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Why would they pay you more in cash than they would in the app. The only time I do rogue fares is when it's surging high, I get cash now, and I offer in between the rate and the surge rate. These are not cash cancels though, these are street hustle fares. The only time a customer will do this is when they think they are saving money, not to pay you more, but to pay you less. Uber is illegal in most markets anyways, might as well get that money my ninja!


You are uninsured. That is more than a permit citation offense. You can, and SHOULD go to jail for that.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

i don't , merely presenting a fresh topic


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I have seen this, I have had few passengers offer to pay me in cash about 25% less than the uber fare estimate.

I had the manager of a high dinner and dance club in riverside, offer me high-end VIP treatment, if I be his personal driver for less than uber rate..


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> Screw YOUber!
> Uber you have now officially debilitated your "partners" so why shouldn't your "partners" return the favor ..
> growing is the use of the Uber driver platform to make non-reportable non-traceable CANCEL/CASH trips .. the public is becoming more and more aware of it, really starting to get "in" on it .. should a feeling of guilt/wrongdoing be felt by debilitated Uber driver?? why so, when uberDriver is being used and abused, return the favor is arguably "ethical"


Strange you mention this riChElwAy. In the past month, I've had 2 folk get in and offer me the minimum fare because they knew it was such a short job.

Here in Sydney the minimum is $25.00, being licensed and insured there's no issue in those fronts so I can accept the offer.

The 2nd bloke was a visiting American, and said when he learnt that UBER didn't tip drivers he started cutting out UBER of their commission, he felt it was the only fair thing he could do for drivers


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm not talking about the legality of it, this conversation is about the "ethics" of it! is it ethical for the abused to abuse back?


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

"fair" is what i was looking for .. will the public eventually "feel for" their used and abused uber driver and "figure it out" a twisted moral dilemma


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Because for one its illegal. You are not a taxi....


Exactly.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> I'm not talking about the legality of it, this conversation is about the "ethics" of it! is it ethical for the abused to abuse back?


Ethics is you give the rider what he/she paid for. Not to give them less insurance and skim passengers from Uber because you feel abused. That's like stealing from your employer because you feel you should be paid more. So you help yourself from the till now and then.

Ethics is doing the right thing. Not getting even. That's called revenge.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

and you guys are not getting the point here.. of course it is "illegal" and everyone knows it .. this conversation is about a "justifiable" revenge


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Ethics is you give the rider what he/she paid for. Not to give them less insurance and skim passengers from Uber because you feel abused. That's like stealing from your employer because you feel you should be paid more. So you help yourself from the till now and then.
> 
> Ethics is doing the right thing. Not getting even. That's called revenge.


ethics/revenge dilemma yes thx good analysis!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> and you guys are not getting the point here.. of course it is "illegal" and everyone knows it .. this conversation is about a "justifiable" revenge


You are right...I don't get the point of this thread.

Should be put in the complaints section and not the Pay section. Then you can ***** and moan all you want on the subject.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Uber states "we are creating entrepreneurs" "helping people start their own small businesses" ... so the uber driver is indeed the small business .. so why can't that small business return the "bad partner" relationship .. both ends screwing each other! the point is being missed here ---> Uber is fukking over its business "partner" so why the hell can't that fukked over partner fukk them back in good conscience


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

didn't want comments on the "legality" of this .. not about that .. just a "conscience" thing


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> Uber states "we are creating entrepreneurs" "helping people start their own small businesses" ... so the uber driver is indeed the small business .. so why can't that small business return the "bad partner" relationship .. both ends screwing each other! the point is being missed here ---> Uber is fukking over its business "partner" so why the hell can't that fukked over partner fukk them back in good conscience


You can also end the relationship. In Business it happens all the time. What you are looking to do is revenge on a company. Regardless if it makes you whole or not.

It's like getting back at your Ex when she breaks up with you. It will feel good at the start but eventually you will be right back where you started being miserable again. Make a change and move on.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

one of my college professors once told the entire classroom "your damn right if i was homeless i would steal!" here is Uber making promises to you then they turn around and burn you real good, ruining you, and you say "just quit!" let the courts fix everything when that whole system is corrupt


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

for his crimes against humanity, Travis Kalanick may end up in several prisons and a lot of hurt people will be rightfully celebrating


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

this conversation went way off in another direction.. it was a simple question .. good people being forced into bad decisions .. should have been more clear ... going to bed now zzzzz


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Only rule on the streets is don't get caught. Insurance is just a big scam anyways. When everyone has to have it by law, it's not insurance anymore it's repair service. Why do you think insurance companies conspired so hard to get insurance mandatory by law. Then did it again with Obama care. Anytime the government tells you that you have to have something they and their insurance company donors are selling you should be concerned. For those of us old enough to remember, insurance didn't used to be required by law, 99% of us did fine with none or liability only. Then the politicians and their cronies came into my pocket to tell me what I had to by from them.

Tea Party


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> I'm not talking about the legality of it, this conversation is about the "ethics" of it! is it ethical for the abused to abuse back?


Stop driving for uber if you feel abused.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Because for one its illegal. You are not a taxi....


Most Uber trips are illegal too, unless the city you are picking up in has made it legal.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

In most markets, taking street fares is no less legal then operating under Uber. Skimming customers is wrong, your paying for the lead, that is fair, twenty percent is normal for a business to spend in advertising, lead generation, and credit processing whether it's Uber or your own business. However taking fares separate is not unethical, if you hustle them up yourself. No less illegal, and there is the insurance question, although your uninsured anytime you have the app on and no pax, so don't lecture me on insurance. I would venture to bet I would face a better chance explaining how somebody gave me cash to car pool then fighting weights and measures about being an illegal taxi.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> In most markets, taking street fares is no less legal then operating under Uber. Skimming customers is wrong, your paying for the lead, that is fair, twenty percent is normal for a business to spend in advertising, lead generation, and credit processing whether it's Uber or your own business. However taking fares separate is not unethical, if you hustle them up yourself. No less illegal, and there is the insurance question, although your uninsured anytime you have the app on and no pax, so don't lecture me on insurance. I would venture to bet I would face a better chance explaining how somebody gave me cash to car pool then fighting weights and measures about being an illegal taxi.


That's more your opinion but it does not make it fact.

What gets Uber around most legal issues and puts them into a grey area is that there is an app brokering the connection. Going outside that you are no diferent than a bandit taxi and running without insurance for the passenger. You are also taking payment.

For Uber you are not taking payment. Uber is paying you not the client.

It's some of those little differences that lets Uber fly under the radar with lawyers.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh yeah lawyers, they are in cahoots with the insurance companies, get me started on them. They are the ones that make sure markets are closed to new participants with these little differences your talking about that only benefit them and their clients. My opinion is the only one that matters....to me.


----------

